# Blow Dryer



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

Does anybody know where I can get my hands on one of the handy air blowers I've seen some people using to dry their cars with?

The leaf blower is a little large.


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

CG do a nice small handheld one
It is very small so not large at all

http://www.chemicalguysuk.com/product_p/jetsp.htm

^ But its out of stock at the moment - sorry


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

Bryan (Blr_123) has a Chem Guys 110V Blower.

I believe Silverline do a 240V version circa the £20 mark?

I'm looking for one of these myself too! Damn handy little bugger! 

See here;

Bryan: :lol:





































:thumb:

IIRC, the CG blower is discontinued. Just the Silverline one avaliable now. 
Not sure where from though.

Chris


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

You are too fast for me tonight Silva, that is the second link you have beat me too :thumb::lol:


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Cliff said:


> You are too fast for me tonight Silva, that is the second link you have beat me too :thumb::lol:


 :lol:

I have too much time on my hands


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

Cliff said:


> You are too fast for me tonight Silva, that is the second link you have beat me too :thumb::lol:


oh hes quick :thumb: eh edd


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

What about this one?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/SV40-Silverli...14&_trkparms=72:1301|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

M4D YN said:


> oh hes quick :thumb: eh edd


Sure am Scott :thumb:


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

Silva1 said:


> :lol:
> 
> I have too much time on my hands


Ahhh that must be my problem, I am only using one hand to type, not saying where the other one is :lol:


----------



## Turbo weasel (Nov 1, 2008)

http://www.silverlinetools.com/index.html?code=282629


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

Turbo weasel said:


> http://www.silverlinetools.com/index.html?code=282629


£21.68 in Amzon, thanks for the help chaps, although out of stock, so ebay it is.


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

Ordered mine 

Cheers Cliff :thumb:



Cliff said:


> You are too fast for me tonight Silva, that is the second link you have beat me too :thumb::lol:


Atleast yours was in stock though


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

Yep, all ordered, thanks again.


----------



## atomicfan (Jan 21, 2008)

does anybody has a video of how it works?

Iam interested if it is possible to dry a car only with the blower without any towels?


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

atomicfan said:


> does anybody has a video of how it works?
> 
> Iam interested if it is possible to dry a car only with the blower without any towels?


I really only want it for the hard to dry part, like mesh grilles, around the lights on some cars & inside wing mirrors.


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Dont forget the alloys too


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

atomicfan said:


> does anybody has a video of how it works?
> 
> Iam interested if it is possible to dry a car only with the blower without any towels?


I have used the one in my pictures. They are _quite_ powerful, you may be able to do a touchless dry. It depends on your LSP quality and protection level.
If you sheet off the majority of the water with an open hose, you will only be left with a few blobs to blow off.

Just start at the top of the vehicle and chase the water off :thumb:

I will try and get a vid up when mine arrives 

Chris


----------



## catch the pigeo (May 17, 2008)

or you could have supported the thread sponsor
http://www.kingdomtools.co.uk/power_tools/Drying_PL_372.html


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Our customer with the Gallardo has one of these for drying the cars:

http://www.scorpionracing.co.uk/FASTROAD/html/product pages/acessories.htm

I actually look forward to going to his place every month to do all his cars as it is such a joy to dry the cars with that thing


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

atomicfan said:


> does anybody has a video of how it works?
> 
> Iam interested if it is possible to dry a car only with the blower without any towels?


Just watch turn the sound down dont listen and dont take advise, Taken from another thread.:lol:






:thumb:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Clark said:


> Our customer with the Gallardo has one of these for drying the cars:
> 
> http://www.scorpionracing.co.uk/FASTROAD/html/product pages/acessories.htm
> 
> I actually look forward to going to his place every month to do all his cars as it is such a joy to dry the cars with that thing


oooohhhhhh


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Epoch said:


> oooohhhhhh


He has the one with the 2 x 4bhp motors so electric is probably pretty mental, but thats one of the bonuses of working from his place as its his electric I use 

Also keeps your hands nice and warm too :lol:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Clark said:


> He has the one with the 2 x 4bhp motors so electric is probably pretty mental, but thats one of the bonuses of working from his place as its his electric I use
> 
> Also keeps your hands nice and warm too :lol:


Where would one purchase such an item?

I see no buy it now on the link


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Epoch said:


> oooohhhhhh


Give them a call, I'm pretty sure thats where the customer got his


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Silva1 said:


> http://www.superiorcarcare.net/metvaccleanc.html
> 
> I Could only find it over seas





Clark said:


> Give them a call, I'm pretty sure thats where the customer got his


Thank you, looking at th US prices it may not get past Mrs Epoch, the Positectors are still a talking point


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Yeah I'm sure you're probs talking about £200-ish, but it beats a leaf blower hands down!

Tell the Wife you won it in a competition :thumb:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Clark said:


> Yeah I'm sure you're probs talking about £200-ish, but it beats a leaf blower hands down!
> 
> Tell the Wife you won it in a competition :thumb:


My detailing purchases are under close scruitiny, but i like the idea


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Epoch said:


> My detailing purchases are under close scruitiny, but i like the idea


:lol: surely she just turns a blind eye to it now?

Just get it delivered to your work, that's what I do


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Or tell her it's a new hoover for the house...

Just make sure it gets locked in the garage and never actually sees a carpet


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

"Its a leaf blower for the garden love"


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

I use this

http://airwand.com/


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

david g said:


> I use this
> 
> http://airwand.com/


Thats what ave been searching for for the past 20 mins
I knew someone has one :thumb:


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

If youve got long hair it doubles up as a great hairdryer takes 2 secs LOL


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

You should start stocking those David, I reckon you would easy sell heaps of them!


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

They are quite expensive though :doublesho


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

david g said:


> They are quite expensive though :doublesho


David G, you have PM!


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

I preffer using this: http://www.garden4less.co.uk/mcculloch-leaf-blower.asp?partner=fr

You don't need something small and delicate, you need something powerful enough to dry the entire car in one just from 10 foot away. Plus it's petrol, so it's manly.


----------



## Zax (Jan 30, 2007)

THe Maculloch is what I am using at the moment for the lowers and trim of the car.

I am thinking of going down the airwand route.

However the little black airblower on wheels loooked good.
Anybody know how much ther were retailing for ????


----------



## atomicfan (Jan 21, 2008)

The problem of the petrol one is you cant use it on sunday.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Zax said:


> However the little black airblower on wheels loooked good.
> Anybody know how much ther were retailing for ????


I'm waiting for the Scorpion sales team to call me back with a price


----------



## Zax (Jan 30, 2007)

atomicfan said:


> The problem of the petrol one is you cant use it on sunday.


My one starts no problem no matter what day of the week it is .

Maby you should get it checked out ?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

I've just ordered the Blower from Kingdom tools £23 delivered, the airwand is the tool I would have liked and after yrs of seeing it on the net, still not seen it in the UK  I have a full size leaf blower but due to the noise and size have only used it a few times for drying the car .


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

The Air Wand is a great machine and is very powerful ,if memory serves me correct it was around £120 delivered around 18 months ago 
The only drawback is that it could be doing with a few attachments for different jobs :thumb:


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

Lewis uses these for a blow-job (when Nichole's not around)


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Actually a battery operated unit is a better idea, going back to the original blowers how powerful are they in practice? The leaf blower would certainly dry all the panels, I'm wondering if this blower is just good for water trapping crevices?


----------



## dmc (Aug 17, 2008)

http://www.worldofpower.co.uk/Garde...Care/Garden-Care-Hand-Tools/sc1581/p6738.aspx

cordless one but doesnt include battery or charger, handy if you have ryobi + 1 tools


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

I had a battery leaf blower - BIG issue is how quickly the power drops off, like after 1/3rd the car. It gets increasingly hard work until theres not really any point any more....

Replaced it with the Kingdom tools blower and its MUCH better. VERY powerful and I can dry the whole car almost completely with it, leaving just a few drips to mop up or get with a QD spray etc.

HIGHLY recommended and cheap as well


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> I had a battery leaf blower - BIG issue is how quickly the power drops off, like after 1/3rd the car. It gets increasingly hard work until theres not really any point any more....
> 
> Replaced it with the Kingdom tools blower and its MUCH better. VERY powerful and I can dry the whole car almost completely with it, leaving just a few drips to mop up or get with a QD spray etc.
> 
> HIGHLY recommended and cheap as well


Now you have got me excited about recieving mine,should come on Monday  
May even get the anti blade brigade off my back! :lol:

..... but then if there is a piece of stray grit on the car wont it get blown across the paintwork leaving big horrid marks?


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Avanti said:


> May even get the anti blade brigade off my back! :lol:
> 
> ..... but then if there is a piece of stray grit on the car wont it get blown across the paintwork leaving big horrid marks?


:lol:
:lol:
:lol:
:thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Avanti said:


> Now you have got me excited about recieving mine,should come on Monday
> May even get the anti blade brigade off my back! :lol:
> 
> ..... but then if there is a piece of stray grit on the car wont it get blown across the paintwork leaving big horrid marks?


its really good but you'll need to get an extension, as the cord is MUCH too short. Its also not easy to simply replace the cable, as it is wired into all sorts of fancy bits inside the handle, not just 2 terminals  I cut the plug off and got an outdoor type lug socket and 5m of cable. Works brilliantly now, although the very narrow jet means it does take a few mins extra to work round the car .


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> its really good but you'll need to get an extension, as the cord is MUCH too short. Its also not easy to simply replace the cable, as it is wired into all sorts of fancy bits inside the handle, not just 2 terminals  I cut the plug off and got an outdoor type lug socket and 5m of cable. Works brilliantly now, although the very narrow jet means it does take a few mins extra to work round the car .


I can just use it for the crevices then with the extension I used to use for the polisher, saying that the wiring should still only connect at 2 or 3 points internally, I will have a look once it arrives :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

one of the cores in the cable becomes a strange coil-like thing with connectors on it - when I opened it up there was no simple way to just put a different cabl ein its place as it would have meant removing an important looking bit.... let me know if you work out how to do it though


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> one of the cores in the cable becomes a strange coil-like thing with connectors on it - when I opened it up there was no simple way to just put a different cabl ein its place as it would have meant removing an important looking bit.... let me know if you work out how to do it though


I am well qualified in electronics, sounds like a coil to reduce interference to other appliances, but will let you know once the unit arrives.


----------



## hammy2891 (Sep 16, 2007)

catch the pigeo said:


> or you could have supported the thread sponsor
> http://www.kingdomtools.co.uk/power_tools/Drying_PL_372.html


Thnx for link "catch the pigeo"
just ordered mine from kingdom tools £22-91 delivered
kev


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Avanti said:


> I am well qualified in electronics, sounds like a coil to reduce interference to other appliances, but will let you know once the unit arrives.


exactly :thumb:

sadly on mine the 'extra coil thingy' was integral to the power lead, so a quick cable change was out of the question for me, with limited electronics knowledge and tools


----------



## nilitara (May 2, 2008)

Just grabbed myself a bargain, found a new silverline 500w blower for £7.52 with free delivery!!!

Nigel


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

nilitara said:


> Just grabbed myself a bargain, found a new silverline 500w blower for £7.52 with free delivery!!!
> 
> Nigel


Erm where from? :speechles


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

nilitara said:


> Just grabbed myself a bargain, found a new silverline 500w blower for £7.52 with free delivery!!!
> 
> Nigel


Yep, curious x2:thumb:


----------



## nilitara (May 2, 2008)

Hi guys

Don't know if I'm allowed to advertise in forum, but if I say it's a large well known river, I guess you'll know. I just googled the the item, and ended up, well you know where.

Nigel


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

You can link it up - no issue around that I don't believe


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

It seems to be <£10 on Amazon, but it's out of stock

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/offer-listing/B0015NULTG/ref=dp_olp_2/276-3655597-3402752


----------



## nilitara (May 2, 2008)

Just recieved email the total price is £17.90 or thereabouts, it seems I somehow missed the postage, still probably cheaper than anywhere else I've seen.

Nigel


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

My unit arrived today (thanks for a speedy promised deliver kingdom tools)  Just had a play with it in the kitchen on the waxed draining board , roll on boxing day, Im sure by then I will be washing the car :thumb:


----------



## Conqug (May 25, 2006)

back into stock now, gonna order one


----------



## uiuiuiui (Nov 2, 2008)

Epoch said:


> I'm waiting for the Scorpion sales team to call me back with a price


any news?


----------



## nilitara (May 2, 2008)

Mine too arrived today, must say on first impressions, it is more powerful than I expected, which is good. I do think, given your LSP is good, can't see any probs, drying the whole car with this!! as yet untested, but quite impressed at the minute.

Nigel


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

nilitara said:


> Mine too arrived today, must say on first impressions, it is more powerful than I expected, which is good. I do think, given your LSP is good, can't see any probs, drying the whole car with this!! as yet untested, but quite impressed at the minute.
> 
> Nigel


Yes I thought the 500w and 2.86l/sec may not be enough but it is good, and agree it could dry the whole car in a short time.


----------



## vindaloo (Jan 5, 2006)

Just orderd one from Amazon @ £9.64 incl delivery, but wont be delivered for 4-7 weeks. I've done without one until now, I'm sure the wait will be worth it.


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

as above but for £10 I can wait, not had one before so I'm sure I can survive til it arrives!! :thumb:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Mine arrived today, gettinng a run out tomorrow.

Gordon.


----------



## vindaloo (Jan 5, 2006)

caledonia said:


> Mine arrived today, gettinng a run out tomorrow.
> 
> Gordon.


Let us know what it's like


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

DavidBrown said:


> Hello, I am very sorry if this message is quite boring.
> 
> It is the first time I have posted anything on Detailing World! So a big hello everyone.
> 
> ...


Might be seen as against the rules (advertising without paying your dues is severely frowned upon)

Nice bit of kit though, a little pricey for the hobbyist compared to the others here but no doubt the pro's will be interested.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

vindaloo said:


> Let us know what it's like


I will do.
I think Avanti was going to give his a blast today. Might be wrong as I have not heard anything today day yet. 
Mind you with this weather can anyone plan anything these days. :wall:

Gordon.


----------



## DavidBrown (May 22, 2008)

Oh i need to read up on them properly! i will remove it! I dont want to annoy anyone before i get started. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

DavidBrown said:


> Oh i need to read up on them properly! i will remove it! I dont want to annoy anyone before i get started. Thanks for the heads up.


:wave: Hello and Welcome anyway Dave. :thumb:


----------



## DavidBrown (May 22, 2008)

Thank you Caladonia.


----------



## uiuiuiui (Nov 2, 2008)

regarding the detailair thingy is "british engineered" viewed as something positive or not?


----------



## DavidBrown (May 22, 2008)

True very true! at least spares or repairs would be easy haha!!


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

i just started using one of these on a mini compressor seems to work quite well with 30psi through it
http://www.screwfix.com/prods/79908/Power-Tools/Air-Tools/Air-Blow-Gun


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

caledonia said:


> I will do.
> I think Avanti was going to give his a blast today. Might be wrong as I have not heard anything today day yet.
> Mind you with this weather can anyone plan anything these days. :wall:
> 
> Gordon.


I only tried mine on the draining board in the kitchen on Monday, Im trying to resist washing the car on Xmas day, but may just give in 
It is very powerful though and beads just flew off the board leaving it dry :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

I've had the Silverline one for some time and its great. Much smaller than you think. Gives a really good blast of air, focused on quite a small area, so does take a bit of time to do an entire car, but if you have a good LSP for beads it will dry it pretty completely without the need to touch it :thumb:

Recommended :thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> I've had the Silverline one for some time and its great. Much smaller than you think. Gives a really good blast of air, focused on quite a small area, so does take a bit of time to do an entire car, but if you have a good LSP for beads it will dry it pretty completely without the need to touch it :thumb:
> 
> Recommended :thumb:


Well you know me 
I will wash as per normal , BLADE then remove the rest with the blower, the crevices , door handles lower windows and wheels will be where the unit comes into it's own, if it is taking time I will still follow up with a microfibre cloth :thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

I broke down to tmptation and tried the blower today, it is very good, I would say it is good for drying the whole car as the water does just blow away (but from one place to another) so a microfibre follow up is still required, however for the crevices ,trim, under mirrors , wheels and fuel cap, the unit is ideal :thumb:


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

I used my ne Silverline blower for the first time the other day. It's very good for what I intended it to be used for. e.g Blowing the water away from around wing mirrors, door handles & trim etc before final drying to avoid all those dreeded water trails on an otherwise dry car..

If you have a good LSO )I have Z2-Pro ATM) it also does an excellent job of getting the car 75% dry very quickly, just needing a quick wide over to finish off.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Mother-Goose said:


> I preffer using this: http://www.garden4less.co.uk/mcculloch-leaf-blower.asp?partner=fr
> 
> You don't need something small and delicate, you need something powerful enough to dry the entire car in one just from 10 foot away. Plus it's petrol, so it's manly.


lol, POWAH!!!!


----------



## PewteRS (May 28, 2007)

I just got a silverline blower.............i've not used it yet but for the money i cant fault it


----------



## nilitara (May 2, 2008)

Hi guys

My Silverline blower, had it's first outing on Friday. It did a great job, considering the price of it!! I found it really handy on the door mirrors, and around the filler cap. My Rx-8 has a terrible area on the font wings where the cooling vent's are located, in the past this area is notorious for trapping water, and was always an area I never looked forward to doing. The blower worked a treat there and I simply MF the blown out water away. All in all, money well spent.

Nige


----------



## blitzed evo (Apr 28, 2008)

karl_liverpool said:


> i just started using one of these on a mini compressor seems to work quite well with 30psi through it
> http://www.screwfix.com/prods/79908/Power-Tools/Air-Tools/Air-Blow-Gun


same here snap-on


----------

